# c tek battery charger



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

could I have some advice on a ctek battery charger, im thinking of getting one sent out to me in prep for trip, id like it to maintain my leisure battery (95ah) and my vehicle battery, (standard ford battery ). My batteries are situated on under each of the drivers and passenger seats, would I have to run a cable across to both batteries which would be a pain as its the passageway and do ctek supply the cable that I would need ?? im thinking of getting the c5one that charges and maintains , about £90 ish I think, any thoughts ??


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have one that maintains and charges and its the best charger I have owned

My one is the MXS 5

You can get battery tails to connect to battery all the time and then a snap connector quick fit, very easy

I use my one on BMW motorbike and Camper sometimes, try Roadpro website they stock them all


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

whats a battery tail ??? does your mxs5 charge both leisure and van battery ??


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

400526622706 that is a tail, it depends whether you want to permanently wire the thing in or not

I will charge all batteries, don't you have a smart charger in campervan?

The tails are used to quick connect to whatever battery whenever you desire to

I think MMM did an article on this only a couple of months ago


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got the MXS 5.0, I normally leave it on the engine battery, but stick it on the leisure batteries every 2 weeks or so for 24 hours. I'm even thinking about buying a second to charge/maintain all 3, one on the leisure batteries and one on the engine battery.

We used to simply leave the van on hook up on the drive, but I suspect the CTEK charger is far more efficient than the inbuilt one.


----------



## anjasola (Jun 24, 2009)

Good alternative here:

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-1...our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=6203


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Ctek are the business whichever model you use .I have used them for years now for keeping car and m/c batteries charged


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree Brian, I had a Mercedes which I hardly ever used and the CTEK recovered that battery from absolute dead for me

Brilliant piece of kit !


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

The ctek website will tell you which one is suitable for the size of each of your battery sets eg leisure or starting. You will need a charger that will cope with the Ah rating of your largest battery set.
You will not be able to charge two sets from one ctek charger at the same time. I connected a DIN 12 Vdc socket to each battery set and if either set needs recharging I connect the charger to it until it is charged. I installed a DIN 12 Vdc plug on one of the charger leads.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thankyou for all the helpful replies, things are clearer now, one other question, as iv e never used hook up but will be staying at campsites when on hookup does it charge just your leisure battery or both ?? otherwise there does nt seem much point in getting the ctek ??perhaps staying for long periods it will help with the engine battery I could be wrong again ???


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

it depends on the logic of your control system, but when on hook up it will certainly keep your leisure battery topped up and you wont be drawing from your vehicle battery

so you don't need the CTEK for that anyway. You can use your ctek on your vehicle battery if parked for long periods with your alarm armed if you have one fitted and not on hook up. Alarms and modern electrics have a low current draw all the time.

If you are on a hook up you shouldn't need the CTEK


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

just get a battery master and solve the problem. arh.
if on hook up, when the leisure batt is full it chargers the engine
batt.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

any websites to batterymasters/info and how to install ?? so I can make a final decision for/against


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.vanbitz.com/product/battery-master/
http://www.outdoorbits.com/Brochures/Battery_Master_Customer_instructions.pdf

Just connect it up at the split charge relay or equivalent.

Dave


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

E.ddyVanBitz makes and sells them, he's on this forum. knowing how helpful he is, I bet he'll be writing back to you
You could pm him but I'm not sure of his exact "handle". arh


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

Agree with suggestions on Battery Mate. Eddie Van Bitz fitted it along with battery to battery charger, diesel heater and Strikeback alarm. They know their stuff.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks guys I would have a battery master if I were in the uk but the fitting would elude me unless there are u tube instructions, would nt be sure about how/where to earth it, so I think I will get a ctek charger delivered to a friends house and bring it out with them.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

To do a basic job, put red wire on leisure positive, put brown wire on Engine positive, black wire to chassis somewhere, job done. that'll do the job, uses a bit more wire than breaking into feeds but it'll work


----------

